# Free Coyote Caller



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=29478968&cat=225

I'd like to give this to a kid getting started in coyote hunting. It can and will call in coyotes. Come pick it up. I'm in Huntington (Price area).


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I hope you can get this to a youngin!
And one day we need to get out a call together!:mrgreen:


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Absolutely!


----------



## ake24 (Nov 23, 2013)

Still available?


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Sorry. It's gone.


----------

